# Training question!!!



## Mikev0623 (Aug 24, 2013)

I am trying to train my dog as a Medical Alert SD. (Due to my asthma disability getting worst), and my dog naturally knows when my attacks are going to occur, and warns me to get to or hit my inhaler. (Smart Dog!!!!) 

Now, after carefully reading the ADI Public Test, I am confident my dog can perform all of them, but one!. 

He gets excited in public places, not overly, but is not used to being around so many people and noises. Is there a certain way and/or trick to training him to ignore these surrounding noises?, so he can concentrate solely on me. I mean, if I say NO! he listens, but sometimes it takes two to three times because of all the confusion. But, at home ALL!!!! commands are obeyed thoroughly, and promptly!.

Almost forgot, when heeling, as I walk him if he gets to far ahead I say Heel; he will heel for a couple of minutes and than start walking ahead slowly, I repeat heel, and he repeats the heel process for a few minutes than starts walking slowly ahead of me again. How can I go about him not doing this?

Any help on this topic will be appreciated! 

Thank You


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> He gets excited in public places, not overly, but is not used to being around so many people and noises. Is there a certain way and/or trick to training him to ignore these surrounding noises?, so he can concentrate solely on me. I mean, if I say NO! he listens, but sometimes it takes two to three times because of all the confusion. But, at home ALL!!!! commands are obeyed thoroughly, and promptly!.


How old is your dog? How long have you had him?

" ... but is not used to being around so many people and noises."

This is the first thing to start working with. Help him get use to being around people and noises. A great place to do a lot of this is at a store where there are a few customers but not many. Many Wal-Marts are like this during late evening or early morning. I went with someone working her pup and it must have been around midnight. 

To begin, just stand back and let him watch and get completely relaxed. As time goes on start to get closer to the action. Start visiting the store or small outside shopping center with more people and more action. 

For all of this you do not need to be inside of a store. It is to let your dog see and acclimate to larger groups of people. 

Once you feel your dog is comfortable with this then start adding workouts such as sits, downs, stays. 

You had mentioned in another thread that you may be looking into training classes with your dog. These are great even if your dog already knows the commands at home. Dogs need to learn and understand that commands are to followed at home or away from home. 

This is the beginning and once you get this basic down the rest will come faster. But never rush if the dog is not ready. Training should not be a source of stress to either you or your dog.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I also like to take my very young dogs on many car rides and to stop at many different types of places. The more people and more action there is then the better. When I stop I will sometimes take them out and walk around a bit to let them check out the place somewhat or if I don't think it is suitable I will lower the windows down a couple of inches. I do not allow any of my dogs to stick their nose out the window but lower the windows to allow the smells to come into the car better. 

I'm trying to remember some of the places where I went. 
Picking up kids at school.
Drive through food.
Gas station.
Parks to watch kids running and playing. 
Close to road construction. 
Parked near airport. 
Parked near shooting range.
Parking near parades and street festivals. 

When my dogs are older I start including them in more activities such as walking up to some of these areas and maybe even participating in some. 

Since you mentioned possibly using your dog as a SD it is very important that he become use to all type of locations and their sounds. 

If you always act calm near such groups and in the different areas where you take him you will notice that your dog will begin to calm down more and more. 

Always remember that a dog that is overly excited and zoning you out will not be able to learn or not be able to follow commands like he should. A dog is not trained just because he can follow a command in your living room or in your quiet back yard. A dog is trained when he knows what he is suppose to do when you give him a command and he does it during rough situations. 

Instruct - Review - Proof.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What IGLHAUS said > proof. I learned from my trainer that dogs often don't generalize well. What may seem a similar situation to us humans to a dog may be two entirely different situations. For example, kids playing on their bikes next door vs kids playing on swing set at a playground. To us it's very similar situations to a dog (and this varies by individual dogs too) it may seem entirely new and different stimulus but in our world the dog needs to be equally obedient at all times, especially in public places.

I have a tip that I learned from my trainer on heeling that I will share. On the heeling my Smitty dog was like that, walking ahead and generally not paying enough attention to me. What our trainer taught us to do was when he was walking ahead do a quick about face and walk the other way, hold the leash firmly while doing this. Yes it'll give a neck correction but it's not really harsh. After your dog has caught up with you and is paying attention, praise him! Worked like a charm with Smitty and now he pays attention to where I am at and adjusts accordingly. Be consistent, pick the position that you want to train (his shoulder lined up with yours, or his head lined up with you knee) and be very consistent about your expectations of where you want him to be - else you aren't being fair to him if you unintentionally move the 'goal post' so to speak.

Ultimately, if you can afford it, working with a trainer will probably help you get the best results and faster, especially with a dog that you want to take to many public places. Proofing is going to be critical.

Happy training!


----------



## Mikev0623 (Aug 24, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> What IGLHAUS said > proof. I learned from my trainer that dogs often don't generalize well. What may seem a similar situation to us humans to a dog may be two entirely different situations. For example, kids playing on their bikes next door vs kids playing on swing set at a playground. To us it's very similar situations to a dog (and this varies by individual dogs too) it may seem entirely new and different stimulus but in our world the dog needs to be equally obedient at all times, especially in public places.
> 
> I have a tip that I learned from my trainer on heeling that I will share. On the heeling my Smitty dog was like that, walking ahead and generally not paying enough attention to me. What our trainer taught us to do was when he was walking ahead do a quick about face and walk the other way, hold the leash firmly while doing this. Yes it'll give a neck correction but it's not really harsh. After your dog has caught up with you and is paying attention, praise him! Worked like a charm with Smitty and now he pays attention to where I am at and adjusts accordingly. Be consistent, pick the position that you want to train (his shoulder lined up with yours, or his head lined up with you knee) and be very consistent about your expectations of where you want him to be - else you aren't being fair to him if you unintentionally move the 'goal post' so to speak.
> 
> ...


 Thank You! I'm going to start working on that on our walk in the morning. 



ILGHAUS said:


> I also like to take my very young dogs on many car rides and to stop at many different types of places. The more people and more action there is then the better. When I stop I will sometimes take them out and walk around a bit to let them check out the place somewhat or if I don't think it is suitable I will lower the windows down a couple of inches. I do not allow any of my dogs to stick their nose out the window but lower the windows to allow the smells to come into the car better.
> 
> I'm trying to remember some of the places where I went.
> Picking up kids at school.
> ...


 Thank You for the info! It is much appreciated!!. 



ILGHAUS said:


> How old is your dog? How long have you had him?
> 
> " ... but is not used to being around so many people and noises."
> 
> ...


He is 4 years and I got when he was 13 weeks old in June of 2009. We do not drive around to much, or go to stores often unless its the vet and petluv mostly walking in the neighborhood. 

And thank you for your info as well!!.


----------

